# Gameboy Gameshark not working



## Dionicio3 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hello! I have a Gameboy Gameshark that does not work. When I put it in my GBA with a GB/GBC game, it shows the gameboy splash screen, then white screen, tried it with many different games. Here are some pictures:
https://imgur.com/gallery/dhrEJ


----------



## Alex4U (Apr 14, 2017)

Should Slot would be dirty?
Have your tried with another gameboy console or other gameboy game?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 14, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> Should Slot would be dirty?
> Have your tried with another gameboy console or other gameboy game?


Yep, 2 GBAs and 2 GBCs


----------



## Alex4U (Apr 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Yep, 2 GBAs and 2 GBCs


 it's the gameshark cartridge, it's damaged...
I think if you know solder, maybe you can re-solder some points, and that will work, that happened with my nes.
Why don't get other Gameshark Cartridge?


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Apr 15, 2017)

@Dionicio3 no need to buy another gameshark! Theres nothing wrong with yours. Mine white screens all the time. I was about to do as you did and open it up but dot dot dot this is what I did instead. I realize that it was a connection issue and not an internal problem with the GameShark. The connection issue was with the Game Boy cart or game to the GameShark cartridge and not the GameShark cartridge to the Gameboy Color Game Boy Pocket or Gameboy Advanced handheld gaming systems.

 I have the 1st model, for gameboy and gameboy pocket. It can play gbc black cartridges before they switched to the molded COLOR text clear cases, and I just tried it with Battle Arena Toshinden (gray cartridge) (SGB Enhanced) game...what regular black cartridges and gbc games would look like on any gameboy the way the creators designed sprite colors I mean.

Anyway. I have to initially plug game shark into gba then the game if I have any error unplug the mass of both gameshark and gb/gbc(in my case only black plastic cartridges)(unofficial gbc lol)) and take apart, then put back like before..gameshark first then game, then the gba's power on switch, if and when I do get to the gameshark screen I have to Press the upside down cartridge near the base where it connects to the outer gameshark cartridge to then proceed with game practice or the game with the gameshark codes, I think the codes option (inputting) works if I get thay far w/o having to apply the pressure near the base..of the game, I only dot dot because its upside down. ie. Bottom of the sticker on the game cart just how you would look at it if it was upright outside of any gb. Just visible now to be able to be played bc its in the gb gameshark and can be played seeimg more of the bottom of the cart.

I bend this towards me the player looking at the screen, and them my game will boot in gameshark, straight or coded, or practice mode, which tests the inputted codes I guess w/o overwriting saves. Btw I have an original Game Boy Advance, no SP variants, so I can't speak as to workarounds for folding models. Same technique applied with my Game Boy Color and pocket and even GB Boy Colour.


----------

